# Anyone from NC- Survey



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

I was wondering if anyone is from NC and if so where.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Hi allinknots,I'm from Charlotte, NC - where about in NC are you from? I thought I was the only one on the board that was NC!


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

mountains, close to Hickory


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

AMcCall is from NC, and I think odeal is from there too...or is she from Virginia??


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

KMottus is in NC too I think. I'm from GA, but my county borders NC and SC.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm also from the NC mountains.


----------



## allinknots (Jun 29, 1999)

If i might ask, where in NC mountains. I live near Hickory.


----------



## christywisty (Mar 12, 2002)

I live near Asheville. We aren't so far away!


----------



## carmensandiego20 (Mar 17, 2002)

I'm from Gold Hill, NC (near Concord or Charlotte)... going to college in Raleigh, NC, but I'm in the testing process right now for ibs... but have had symptoms since childhood, so at least ten years of pain and unpleasant business.


----------

